# Duck Taxidermy



## redfishtonight (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm hoping to shoot a bluewing teal drake that's in full plumage this year. Who do you guys use for your duck taxidermy in the Houston area?


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

www.majorcreationstaxidermy.com

Located up in Cypress.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

X2 on David Majors. He gets em done quick too! I just had a Pintail done by L.w. Dossman taxidermy and he did a great job too! I'll try and post some pictures of some the mounts done by these two later.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

It is my experience that to harvest a blue wing teal in full feather, it is going to have to be in January, on their way back.


----------



## cheasapeake1 (Dec 31, 2008)

bass taxidermy, texas city Great guy great taxiderist


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Connie Mack Moran, Creative Feathers in LaMarque.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> Connie Mack Moran, Creative Feathers in LaMarque.


This would be my choice as well.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Texas Jeweler said:


> It is my experience that to harvest a blue wing teal in full feather, it is going to have to be in January, on their way back.


This goes for almost any kind of duck.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> Connie Mack Moran, Creative Feathers in LaMarque.


Connie Mack does terrible work. Nice guy to talk to. But mounted two pintails for me arse fell off in less than a year


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

www.backwaterstaxidermy.com


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

btreybig said:


> www.majorcreationstaxidermy.com
> 
> Located up in Cypress.


I agree


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ccbluewater said:


> X2 on David Majors. He gets em done quick too! I just had a Pintail done by L.w. Dossman taxidermy and he did a great job too! I'll try and post some pictures of some the mounts done by these two later.


x2 on L.W. Dossman he did my pintail mount and i turned out really good...my uncle also uses him and has done all of his bird mounts


----------



## redfishtonight (Jul 6, 2009)

*Ducks*

How long do most of these take to get them done ? All of the fish I have had done in the past have taken almost a year.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Its not in Houston but I took my last one to Safari Taxidermy in Corpus, he did an awesome job. I live east of Houston but will take my ducks to Safari Taxidermy from now on.


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

redfishtonight said:


> How long do most of these take to get them done ? All of the fish I have had done in the past have taken almost a year.


This is going to be the case with any reputable Taxidermist doing all the work themselves with a large clientele base. Some Taxidermist have helpers or trainees that could help expedite the turnaround, but then who could be really doing the work on your trophy.

I recommend Howard with Wildlife Recreations in North Houston/Spring area.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Texas Coast Outfitters in Liberty does some of the best waterfowl I have seen. He does work for alot of other taxidermist. Alot of taxidermist wholesale work out and he does work for some from all over the state he has over 30 exp.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Azlin Taxidermy in Clute Texas does all my mounts... He does AWESOME work!.... Ill post some pics soon... He does mounts for Cabela's, Gander Mtn. too...


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

If you dont mind driving, take your birds to Brian down in Victoria at Blue Quail Taxidermy. You can find him online and he is a great guy. Hes done all of my birds but know quite a few guys who take their birds to Majors Creations, thats why I suggested him bc I didnt know if you wanted to drive or not. Here are some birds that Brian did for me.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

SwampMud said:


> Connie Mack does terrible work. Nice guy to talk to. But mounted two pintails for me arse fell off in less than a year


Sorry you had a bad expeience. That is the first time I have ever heard anything negative about Connie Macks work.

I've never head anything but good luck using him and would go back without hesitation.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Alief Taxidermy. Does a great duck.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Definitely not in the Houston area, but from now on all of mine will go to Todd Huffman. Check out some of his work: birdmanstudios.com

Here's last years Speck:


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

How much does it typically cost to mount ducks?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've seen it as low as $100 for Teal awhile back and on the other end..... the sky's the limit.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Like all work, you get what you pay for. Id say a good taxidermist will charge somewhere between the $200-$250 range for a duck.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Below are some pics of my duck mounts done by Tim Azlin of Azlin Taxidermy in Clute TX. He charges $250 per duck mount, he will also work with you on payment options, he does great work...


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Jon Dejongh,Alvin tx Does some fine work also!


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Bob Pawlik of Taxidermy Unlimited in Dickinson. Known him all my life, best work I've seen.


----------



## Two 10's (Apr 1, 2008)

Rodger Harp at Old Lost River on Goue Hole Road is great.


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad this topic was brought up just in time for duck season!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Texas Jeweler said:


> It is my experience that to harvest a blue wing teal in full feather, it is going to have to be in January, on their way back.


x2... the best looking bluewings I have seen are in Feb-March....

Those birds are really expensive to shoot though.... haha

I used Palmers in Laporte for my last 2 birds.... Im fixing to send him a few greenheads to give a whirl at. He charges $250, but taxidermy is something that people shouldnt price shop for. Remember, you are gonna be staring at it for a while. Bad taxidermy might as well be tossed straight into the trash.

Also, dont plan on getting it back in less that 4-6 months.... longer wait times are usually a good sign of a quality taxidermist. Although, this time of year is probably a little quicker since most of the deer are done.

Good luck and post pics.... Here is what Palmer did for me last fall.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

I would use David Majors. I've known him for years. He did my sons redhead drake. He can make a messed up duck and mount it at the right angle and make it look good.


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

David Majors does great work. He does all of my mounts as well as several other guys i hunt with. You will not be dissapointed.....


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> x2... the best looking bluewings I have seen are in Feb-March....
> 
> Those birds are really expensive to shoot though.... haha
> 
> ...


Great advice here.

We shot a Bluewing drake last day of the season this past season and to say it was beautiful is an understatement. Those Bluewings on the way back like youre talkin about will break your heart.

Nice mounts btw!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*Good, Quick, and Fair*

*Partridge Taxidermy *

(281) 479-8458

Did a great job on my Lesser
Shot it in Jan and had it back by April


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few. Pintail was done by L.W. Dossman, and the rest were done by David Majors.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

SwampMud said:


> Connie Mack does terrible work. Nice guy to talk to. But mounted two pintails for me arse fell off in less than a year


I work 60 hours a week, for the last 33 years, and have never heard from you on this matter. I always am concerned on work that doesn't go out the door right. Once they get to your house, I don't know how you take care of them, could of fallen off the wall. If it was something that I might of done that cause the tails to fall off, why didn't you contact me instead of putting comments like this on the board. I would of taken care of the problem immediately. BTW your snotty comment does not hurt my reputation, still working 60 hours a week.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ccbluewater said:


> Here are a few. Pintail was done by L.W. Dossman, and the rest were done by David Majors.


Hey man, can you post a better pic of that greenhead? Im trying to find some different poses online and yours caught my eye....

PS... pintail looks great


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Taken my last six or eight to Bobby Wied in Eagle Lake. I keep going back....


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My buddy has a shop here in north Houston call http://www.gulfcoastwaterfowl.com/ does a great job! And does alot of sub for others tax. shop all around houston.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

duhunter said:


> My buddy has a shop here in north Houston call http://www.gulfcoastwaterfowl.com/ does a great job! And does alot of sub for others tax. shop all around houston.


That stuff looks very good....

Notice how him and Birdman stage their photos with a simple color backdrop.... it goes a LONG ways in showing off your taxidermy.

Not sure why all other taxidermists dont do this when advertising.... All it is a sheet and look how much better they pictures come out. Way better than a sheetrock wall with random junk hanging everywhere....

DUH, Where is this guy located at in N. Houston? I would like to swing by and check out his shop and talk with him.... Ive got a really custom deal that he may be able to pull off.

Also, I see alot of talk about sub-contracting work out.... I wonder how often that happens??? Anybody have any insight on that? Where is wetdreams? I know he did/does the taxidermy thing alot.

I would just hate to base my decision on a taxidermist if its not even his work.... and the next time, he could be sending it to someone else....


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

duhunter said:


> My buddy has a shop here in north Houston call http://www.gulfcoastwaterfowl.com/ does a great job! And does alot of sub for others tax. shop all around houston.


I didn't think Lowell was here in town anymore. Thought he moved to Oklahoma.

Ask the taxidermist if they are doing their own mounts or subbing them out. I would hope you would get a straight answer. I know I would answer honestly.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

duhunter said:


> My buddy has a shop here in north Houston call http://www.gulfcoastwaterfowl.com/ does a great job! And does alot of sub for others tax. shop all around houston.


From his pictures on his website, it appears he does really nice work!!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Howard Hanson @ Wildlife Recreations on Kuykendahl. 281-583-2390. does all the work for North Houston Delta Waterfowl committee.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

WildThings said:


> I didn't think Lowell was here in town anymore. Thought he moved to Oklahoma.
> 
> Ask the taxidermist if they are doing their own mounts or subbing them out. I would hope you would get a straight answer. I know I would answer honestly.


Yes he has moved to OKlahoma City< but still does works for guys around houston, he comes down about evrey three weeks or so.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Bass Taxidermy in Texas City


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

drathe3112 said:


> Howard Hanson @ Wildlife Recreations on Kuykendahl. 281-583-2390. does all the work for North Houston Delta Waterfowl committee.


This blue looks nice.

Problem I see with most taxidermists is that they don't "pose" the birds well at all. They put them in positions that never happen in the wild. They need to make the wings, the head and neck , and teh feet all go together as if happening naturally. Sounds like common sense to me, but 8 of 10 mounts I see aren't done right. Like several I saw posted here on this thread, one in particular, wow, it makes me wonder what the taxidermist was thinking.
Kind of like all the taxidermists that can't paint a trout to save their life. So many I have seen are Tammy Faye Baker trout, way too much pink, purple, and blues.

I actually drew out how I wanted my birds mounted, from several angles so he wouldn't **** it up. I use to use a guy off of Fairbanks N Houston and Breen rd., RAK taxidermy. He did really nice work, and in a timely manner. problem was he liked his beer, ALOT. And after a few/many beers he would call the house late at night and leave long messages about picking up your ducks, when you had already picked them up, or didn't have anything there at all !! lol But he did good work and at a great price. Don't know if he is still around though.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

*Blue Wing Mount*

Not in Houston but he does a he77 of a job! Eric Schmidt with Alive Again Recreations in Corpus Christi did this BWT for me last season. 361.737.9296

http://www.aliveagainrecreations.com/


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I havent had anything done by this guy, but have seen alot first hand. It doesnt get better. In NTX.

http://www.birdworkstaxidermy.com/


----------



## bronco75 (Jul 4, 2010)

texascoastoutfitters in liberty,tx


----------



## jebber3 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Avoid Backwaters Taxidermy*

The website is now down but avoid Backwaters Taxidermy / Ryan Giddens in Montgomery, Texas. I met him to hand over my first duck, a beautiful greenhead, plus $160 bucks. He said it would be ready in 90 days. That was two seasons ago. I called and called. He still has the same phone number but has never answered my call or returned VM.


----------

